# se puden hacer estos amplificadores



## Arenas17 (Jun 25, 2007)

Estaba buscando un circuito de un amplificador y encontre un video de un amplificador de 1500 watts 
rms por canal y tambien e encontrado circuitos de amplificador de 2000 watts rms mi pregunta es si deberas entregan esa potencia ya que se necesita una buena tension y una buena corriente, y eso no es todo tambien venden amplificador de 5000 watts rms por canal de carro (claro que no cuesta barato).
Aqui les dejo el link del video: 

YouTube - amplificador echo a mano de 3000 watios

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 28, 2007)

Si tienes una buena experiencia en lograr amplificador de 100, 250 y 300W , y lo haz hecho tu solo, desde confeccionar sus placas hasta  montarlos, pues nada te detiene,  haz tus sueños realidad.

Suerte.


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 29, 2007)

huvv...... 300W es mucha potencia .......suficiente para sacar a alguien de un edificio
ten cuidado


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

realmente no veo el sentido de armar un amplificador de 2000W, para tu casa es mucho, y si pensas trabajar con el amplificador necesitas que sea de confianza y que no te deje a la mitad de una sonorizacion. es por eso que es medio al cuete meterse an algo asi, es preferible emplear el dinero que cuesta ese amplificador en uno de menor potencia, ponele como mucho 150W por canal pero de mejor calidad, mas sencillo y seguro.

aparte el peligro que es un amolificador de esos que debe trabajar con +/-120V aprox.

seguro que seria lindo armarlo, asi si algun dia viene uno canchereando ,con equipitos de auto o domesticos como el MUTEKI que aseguran 1500W RMS, y le mostras lo que son 1500W de verdad, pero un equipo de ese tipo si no lo usas para trabajar solo sirve para eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

Sobre "ESE" amplificador en particular existen dudas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobre-amplificadores-alta-potencia-5000w-etc-8989/

Respecto a la potencia, existen amplificador de 2000 o 3000W de potencia y se usan para sonorisaciones con sistemas de parlantes complejos.

La tendencia actual en este rubro es amplificador no tan potentes pero individuales e incluidos en las propias cajas de parlantes.
Si se te arruina 1 amplificador de 20 no pierdes gran cosa, si se te arruina uno de 3000 entre 2 perdiste la mitad, te quedaste rengo.


----------



## Danielv (Ene 19, 2008)

Creo que hacerlo te saldria mas caro que comprarte uno echo, pero si tienes ganas dale y despues nos cuenta que tal...


----------



## XAGS (Abr 26, 2008)

hola que tal Arenas17 porfa si puedes publica los circuitos del amp de 2000 rms que dices tener y si ya lo hiciste que tal te quedo. Me seria de mucha ayuda porfa.


----------



## thenot (Dic 22, 2008)

yo no se mucho de elctronica pero los condensadores que tienen son inalambricos por que no los veo conectados por ningun lado ademas no tienen ni cables jaajja

Saludos y felices fiestas!


----------



## armentatron (Dic 22, 2008)

hola, bueno de que se pueden hacer se puede pero como dice danielv ta saldria por mucho mas barato comprartelo que armarte uno pero pues no se que decidas tu para que lo vas a utilizar, si es por hobby pues arma uno de 100 watts o menor. yo arme hace poco un amplificador push pull de 70 watts y se escuchaba muy bien demasiado fuerte. bueno me despido pero en verdad te saldria demasiado costoso armartelo mejor compralo, bye suerte


----------



## santiago (Dic 22, 2008)

me rei tanto cuando el user maravillas audio, discutia a muerte su amplificador de 70.000w reales, lo lindo eran los cables de alimentacion, la FUENTESITA que tendria que tener, y demas, luego empezo a discutir a muerte sobre este mismo amplificador, pero ups , se olvido de conectar los capacitores ops: 

te recomiendo que armes como dijo muy acertadamente fogonazo, mas amplificador de menos potencia, espero, que no te hallas tragado el cuento de los w pmpo 

en la parte de diagramas amplificador hay una mounstrosidad dde amplificador de 600w, peeero te recomiendo que postees que parlantes queres mover con ese amplificador

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 22, 2008)

De verdad amigo te digo que 100RMS es buena amplificación para una casa, yo quiero comprar uno de 600RMS total porque puede ser que lo utilice para trabajarlo al aire libre de vez en cuando y armar una fiesta!


----------

